# A little Christmas fluff...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

to you all.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my!!!

Just too adorable for words!!!!
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy- you look like a little Christmas dream of sugarplum fairies and everything sweet. Merry Christmas to you and your mom.:wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas Cosy & Brit! 
I just love this pic of Cosy!
I like how she is posing in front of the stuffed bear.
And the ballerina outfit really does make her the sugar plum fairy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I've always thought Cosy was one of the most beautiful little girl Malts. She is simply gorgeous. :wub::wub:

Brit ... Merry Christmas to you and Cosy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That bear is bigger than Cosy! She is so charming.:thumbsup:
Happy Christmas Cosy & Brit!
:wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub:ADORABLE:wub:

Merry Christmas Brit and Cosy!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwwwwww.......There she is, Miss America....I mean, Miss Cosy! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Could there be a more darling Maltese in the world? I don't think so!

Merry Christmas and all good things to you, Cosy, and your family!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, sweet Cosy girl, you look so precious in your pink dress and matching bow!
I'm sure Santa is already on the way to you!!!

Merry Christmas to you, your dear mommy and of course everybody in your entire family!

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh Cosy - could you possibly be any cuter!? I don't think so!

Brit, she is so precious! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cosy is adorable!! Merry Christmas to you too, Brit!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, she takes my breath away!!!! Is that really Cosy? She looks so perfect, she looks like she could be a stuffed animal toy. I could kiss her all day long!:smootch:Merry Christmas!!!!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness Brit, okay that soars over the adorableness meter :wub:

Happy Holidays to you and the precious one of yours, as well as your family (still in my prayers).


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sure doesn't get much cuter than that!:wub:
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRIT AND PRECIOUS COSY

I want to find a fluff under my tree that looks just like Cosy:wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that pic shows how little she is! So cute and compact! I agree with Marie, she does look like a little sugarplum Malt fairy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So adorable little miss cuteness :wub: :wub: she hardly looks real.

Happy Christmas Cosy and Brit :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh Cosy :wub: thank you, cutie pie 
hugs
Kat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas Brit. Cosy is just beyond words. She melts my heart like you wouldn't believe. What an angel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Merry Christmas to you and cute Cosy too!!!  xoxox*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!
Merry christmas Brit and Cosy!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas Cosy!! You look like a pretty little fairy :wub: as always!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas beautiful Cosy and Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:tender:Miss Cosy you are so very precious:tender: 

Brit, Wishing you and youur family have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pure spun sugar!! Perfection! Have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brit and Cosy. Cosy is a Christmas dream... sigh...beautiful. :wub:

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She looks like a little Angel on top of the tree!!! We just love that little girl!!!!


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BabyLove (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Your baby is precious!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just adorable! :wub: How old is Cosy?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kandis, Cosy is 5 years old.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, Cosy you are just super duper cute beyond words . . .and PINK looks sooo darn good on you :wub: :wub: :wub:

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Unbelievably adorable. :wub: Love her face!


----------

